# تحويل ملف اكسل الى ملف LAS من اجل استخدامه داخل Petrel



## بنت_اليمن (17 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...

احتاج الى تحويل ملف اكسل الى ملف LAS من اجل استخدامه داخل Petrel ... هل توجد طريقة او برنامج من اجل ذلك ؟؟


----------



## م/وفاء (17 ديسمبر 2012)

هل تعني تحويل الملف الى text الامر سهل فقط اعملي save as ثم من الاسفل اختر save as type توع الفورمات الذي تريده


----------



## بنت_اليمن (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوره اختي الكريمة على الرد ، لكني اقصد Well Log *.las


----------



## CHE.ALI (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ا حفظ ملف الاكسل كملف txt
بعدين غير الامتداد من Txt الى las ( عبر استخدام rename)

دائما استخدمها بهذه الطريقه


----------



## بنت_اليمن (24 ديسمبر 2012)

_شكرا جزيلا اخي_ _che.ali ... الطريقة نجحت ... جزاك الله خير_​


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته---- فقط اعملي نسخ للملف ثم الصقيه في ملف اسكي او بامتداد txt. file
ولكن يجب ان تنتبهي الى الheader الموجودة في الفايل وحسب كل فايل واستخدامه فمثلا بالنسبة الى سوالكي حول تحويل الملف الى las واضح انكي تريدين ان تدخلين ملف يحوي بيانات بيتروفيزياوية كالمسامية ونشبع الماء والخ فيمكن ازالة جميع الheaders مع اختيار امتداد ascii داخل برنامج petrel عندما تعملي import in selection والسلام


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

طريقه ذكيه وسهله جدا 
مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:7:


----------

